# Team Needs: The Draft



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thought we should get a thread started on each team. Ill do the Heat, feel free to add your own of any team.














*Current Roster:* Dwyane Wade, Shawn Marion, Daequan Cook, Udonis Haslem, Jason Williams (FA, Dorell Wright (RFA), Mark Blount, Ricky Davis (FA), Chris Quinn (FA), Alonzo Mourning (FA), Marcus Banks, Alexander Johnson (FA), Earl Barron (FA), Joel Anthony (FA), Kasib Powell (FA), Blake Ahearn (FA), Stephen Lasme (FA)

*Draft Positon:* The Heat are in the best position to land the top pick in the lottery - having finished the season with the worst record. The lowest they can pick is the 4th spot in the 2008 NBA Draft

*Team Needs: *The Heat are ranked last in the league in points per game, so a player who can put the ball in the basket would be a big plus. The Heat are also ranked last in the league in rebounding. So a player that can grab some boards would be a big need. The losses of Marion, Haslem, Mourning and Wright to season ending injuries would not have helped these stats, but a player that can do both these things would help a lot. 

The Heat are also in desperate need of a point guard. Too much pressure has been put on Dwyane Wade to do everything for this ball club. The Heat relied on Chris Quinn as their main point guard, who well and truly did above expectations, but is not a lead guard on any team. Jason Williams looks likely to leave via Free Agency, so this could be a potential hole once again heading in to next season.

*Draft Targets:*

Michael Beasley, PF/SF, Kansas State, Freshman, 6'9", 235










Beasley had a historic season with Kansas State, setting a new record in the NCAA for most double doubles in a season. Has a very nice inside/outside game and is very capable of scoring anywhere from NBA three point range to finishing with either hand close to the basket. Is a left hander, but has a very nice right also. Beasley would help sure up the gaping holes of the Heat's frontcourt - add another big rebounder and a guy capable of scoring 20 points on any night - and the Heat have a very nice partner to team with Dwyane Wade and Shawn Marion. There have been some concerns over Beasley's attitude - so hopefully he will be able to keep that in check. Would likely be Miami's top choice if they are lucky enough to land the top pick in the NBA Draft. Beasley is my 1st choice for the Heat.


Derrick Rose, PG, Memphis, Freshman, 6'3", 195










Rose led Memphis to the NCAA Championship game and had a terrific March Madness Tournament. Lightning quick and able to penetrate at will, he is an athletic specimen. Seems to have the most potential in the draft and after Chris Paul's wonderful NBA season - many could be looking at Rose as the next big thing. Rose would slot in to the Heat's PG hole immediately and team with Wade to form one of the most explosive backcourt tandems in the league. Rose still has a ways to go in becoming a reliable NBA scorer - his jump shot can be streaky, but he will push the fast break and get the Heat running - somehting that they want to implement with new coach Erick Spoelstra. Rose is my 2nd choice for the Heat.

*What If They Slip?:*

The Heat still have capable options if they are unlucky with the ping pong balls, having to not pick any later than 4th in a worst case scenario.

Jerryd Bayless, PG/SG, Arizona, Freshman, 6'3", 199










More of a combo guard than Rose, Bayless put up big numbers for an underachieving Wildcats team. Playing predominantly at the point but spending some time at the 2, Bayless showed his athleticism and deep range - he has a very high leap on his jump shot which helps make up for his shorter wingspan than some of his peers. Bayless would team nicely with Wade in the backcourt - other Arizona point guards (Arenas, Bibby, Terry) all have proven to be quality scorers in the NBA, and Bayless is right up there with them. Jerryd would be my 3rd choice for the Heat.


OJ Mayo, SG/PG, USC, Freshman, 6'5", 195










While Mayo is also a combo guard, I consider him closer to a 2 than a true 1. However, he is capable of playing the point in stretches as a rookie - with an eye of becoming a scoring point for years to come. He had a solid season with another underwhelming team in USC where he averaged over 20 a game and got progressively better as the season went on. Mayo has a beautiful looking jump shot and has an NBA ready arsenal of offensive moves. Is also a capable defender with room to improve in this area. With the Heat, Mayo would need to become a more willing passer to get it off to Wade - but still maintain an aggressive scoring approach that is needed within this team. Wade struggles as a full time ball handler, so Mayo would need to take some pressure off of Wade and create scoring opportunities for his teammates. OJ is my 4th choice for the Heat.

Outlook: The Heat will no doubt be a much improved team next season - health willing. Wade, Marion, Hasle and whoever the Heat choose in the draft will have to stay healthy and learn to play a new, uptempo system in order to get back in to the playoffs. 

I dont believe this team is as bad as they were last season - a turnaround should be expected if they can get Dwyane Wade out on the court for over 70 games next year.​


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

The Nets have the 10th(pre-lotto) and 21st picks, they need mainly bench-wings that could maybe start in the future, and offensive bigs.

With the 10th pick, assuming the top seven are gone (Beasley, Rose, Mayo, Bayless, Lopez, Gallinari, Gordon), look for them to try and grab Kevin Love. They could grab a project in Randolph or Jordan, or go overseas with Batum. Perhaps even reach for CDR. I do not expect a point guard to be picked at this spot, unless Marcus is traded.

At 21, Douglas-Roberts would be ideal if he lasts, as well as Batum or Hibbert. Otherwise, Brandon Rush or Joe Alexander could be picked. Perhaps Courtney Lee.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I really hope the Heat get the #1 or #2 pick. If Seattle got the #1, I think they'd choose Rose, allowing the Heat to get Beasley if they got the #2. I just don't see Rose and Wade working that well together. They both need the ball in their hands a lot and neither can spot up. Itd be redundant. On the other hand, adding Beasley to the Heat, along with Marion coming back, and a healthy Haslem and Mourning would be a very solid team.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

BG44 said:


> *Team Needs: *The Heat are ranked last in the league in points per game, so a player who can put the ball in the basket would be a big plus. The Heat are also ranked last in the league in rebounding.


oh wow :rofl:

Well you already did the Heat, but really everything is a need for us. More scoring (penetration, shooters, low-post scoring), passers/guys who can create offence, rebounding, defence, toughness, etc..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> I just don't see Rose and Wade working that well together. They both need the ball in their hands a lot and neither can spot up. Itd be redundant.


Didn't seem to be a problem for Memphis and specifically, Chris Douglas-Roberts


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vuchato said:


> The Nets have the 10th(pre-lotto) and 21st picks, they need mainly bench-wings that could maybe start in the future, and offensive bigs.
> 
> With the 10th pick, assuming the top seven are gone (Beasley, Rose, Mayo, Bayless, Lopez, Gallinari, Gordon), look for them to try and grab Kevin Love. They could grab a project in Randolph or Jordan, or go overseas with Batum. Perhaps even reach for CDR. I do not expect a point guard to be picked at this spot, unless Marcus is traded.
> 
> At 21, Douglas-Roberts would be ideal if he lasts, as well as Batum or Hibbert. Otherwise, Brandon Rush or Joe Alexander could be picked. Perhaps Courtney Lee.


Thats a horrible draft for the Nets. Buddinger and Mcgee if both are still on the board when they pick. CDR is a good pick, but the Nets need shooters and he doesnt fill that need.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Thats a horrible draft for the Nets. Buddinger and Mcgee if both are still on the board when they pick. CDR is a good pick, but the Nets need shooters and he doesnt fill that need.


cdr can shoot.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> Didn't seem to be a problem for Memphis and specifically, Chris Douglas-Roberts


i wouldn't consider cdr and wade to be similar type players.

rose and wade i would consider to have similarities and both guys would probably be better off with a better shooter in the backcourt with them, but i'd hate to be a guard that had to go up against a wade/rose combo.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> cdr can shoot.


But is not a shooter. There was not one legit shooter on that whole Memphis team


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> But is not a shooter. There was not one legit shooter on that whole Memphis team


he's not going to be a volume shooter but he's a scorer that can shoot the ball. if you solely want a spot up shooter, he's not your guy but i don't see why you would want that if a guy like him is available that can shoot and create on his own.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Because Vince and RJ are still on the team, and the Nets have no outside threat besides Boki Nachbar. They dont need another slasher/scorer, they need a guy who can work off screens and make teams pay from the perimeter. Budinger fits that need and also adds the slashing/athletic ability too. I think he is going to be a better pro than CDR.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Because Vince and RJ are still on the team, and the Nets have no outside threat besides Boki Nachbar. They dont need another slasher/scorer, they need a guy who can work off screens and make teams pay from the perimeter. Budinger fits that need and also adds the slashing/athletic ability too. I think he is going to be a better pro than CDR.


buddinger gets overrated because he's a good athlete and white. i definitely wouldn't take him over cdr.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol @ being overrated because he is white. He scored over 17 ppg shooting 45% from the field and 38% from the perimeter. He is a very skilled scorer. The Nets need a Mike Miller type player, and Buddinger fits that role.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Lol @ being overrated because he is white. He scored over 17 ppg shooting 45% from the field and 38% from the perimeter. He is a very skilled scorer. The Nets need a Mike Miller type player, and Buddinger fits that role.


he is overrated because he's white. or at least he was initially. and if you're expecting him to be mike miller, you'll be disappointed.

oh and cdr put up 18.1 ppg on 54% shooting and 41% from three(with over 100 attempts).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

CDR only attempts 3 shots from the perimeter. Buddinger takes 6. Buddinger works off screens, and can shoot from anywhere on the court. CDR has to have his feet set before taking a perimeter shot. Their games are nothing alike. I have already told you above, why Budinger is the better fit for the Nets.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think what the Nets need more than a shooter is a rebuilding process.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why? They play in the East. Besides they dare not take a loosing team to Brooklyn


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

They are going nowhere with that team and haven't in the last five seasons, Carter is barely an All-Star anymore and outside of that there just isn't that much talent on the roster. Most guys are role players, granted they can become very good role players, but what the needs need is a true star and you aren't going to get one when you are over the cap and stuck in mediocrity. Plus they have absolutely no positive vibe surrounding the franchise anymore, that was the biggest difference when Kidd came at the beginning of this century.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It makes more sense to retool than to rebuild (They were only 3 games out of the playoffs). Ratner knows the team isnt winning a championship, but he also knows he has to take a somewhat competitive team to Brooklyn. Not going to start going into details about the Nets, this isnt what the thread is about. But I'd like to see Harris, RJ and Vince actually get through training camp together and play more games, build team chemistry and such. And oh Vince not having bone spurs in his ankles should show a major upgrade in his game next season.


----------



## untamed guerilla (May 28, 2003)

the Nets need to rebuild, 3 games out of the playoffs in the east doesn't mean anything

The goal every season is to win a championship, not make the playoffs, If any team can make a move that will garner them a championship it is worth the risk of whatever you will lose (just don't make dumb ones like the maves trading for j.kidd) 

Overall my prospect analysis, says that CDR is a better prospect than Budinger, not by much, but if I were picking it would be CDR>>Budinger


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not every team's goal is to win the championship and the Nets owner Ratner is more concerned with making profits in Brooklyn


----------



## untamed guerilla (May 28, 2003)

HB said:


> Not every team's goal is to win the championship and the Nets owner Ratner is more concerned with making profits in Brooklyn


That I agree with, which is what is wrong with the league


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Current Roster: Rudy Gay, Mike Conley Jr, Kyle Lowry, Javaris Crittenton, Hakim Warrick, Jason Collins, Kwame Brown (FA), Darko Milicic, Mike Miller, Juan Carlos Navarro (FA), Brian Cardinal, Casey Jacobsen (FA), Andre Brown (FA).

Draft Position: The Grizzlies currently have the 5th pick and the 28th pick in the 2008 NBA Draft.

Team Needs: The Grizzlies are in desperate need of some help down low. They have capable players at the 1,2 and 3 spots (Conley, Miller and Gay) - but do not have enough quality bigs to compete night in, night out. Their major target in the draft and Free Agency period will be to acquire some depth behind their quality players, particularly at the 2/3 spot.

Draft Targets - 5th Pick:

DeAndre Jordan, C, Texas A&M, Freshman, 7'0", 250.










Whilst he didnt dominate at college - he has a ton of potential, and could be either a Dwight Howard or Andrew Byunum like beast or just another Kendrick Perkins. At any rate - thats an upgrade for the Grizz. Jordan is still very young so he cant be relied upon to play starters minutes from the get go - but sharing time with Darko could be worthwhile. Some would say that #5 is too high for Jordan, but there are rumours that a team has given him a promise....The Grizz seem like the team with the most need there.


Anthony Randolph, PF/SF, LSU, Freshman, 6'10, 200










The rail thin forward is projected by a few mock drafts to be the pick here, and its easy to see why. Randolph offers a lot of versatility to the Grizz frontline - he looks to be some kind of Bosh/Tayshaun Prince hybrid at best case, which would be something the Grizz welcome. Has a reasonably nice stroke and a huge wingspan - but brims with potential. Doesnt have enough bulk to play the 4 exclusively at this stage, but he'd be a nice pairing with Rudy Gay eventually.


Brook Lopez, C, Stanford, Sophomore, 7'0, 260










Whilst not a popular pick on the Grizz forum, Lopez would be able to step in immediately and shore up a big need. He doesnt look to have the potential of a DeAndre Jordan, but is ready to contribute now and could be a solid contributor for years to come. 


Draft Targets - 28th Pick:

Joey Dorsey, PF/C, Memphis, Senior, 6'9, 260.










Dorsey is projected to go anywhere from late 1st round to early-mid 2nd, but I think the Grizzlies would like to get atleast one of their Memphis college kids. Dorsey fits a need - a big body that can step in and defend NBA power forwards right now. Not offensively skilled - but at best case can be a Danny Fortson/Reggie Evans type of Power Forward. 

Courtney Lee, SG/SF, Western Kentucky, Senior, 6'5, 200.










Could be a potential steal and shores up the backup swingman position nicely, Lee can score - and is ready to play now. I liken him to Kevin Martin, who really came out of nowhere and has become a really good 2 guard in the league.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

since when are you a Grizzlies fan? 

and BTW, according to a source, the Nets are looking at Love, Arthur, and Randolph (not necessarily that order), but Gallinari could go to the top of their wish list.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Vuchato said:


> since when are you a Grizzlies fan?
> 
> and BTW, according to a source, the Nets are looking at Love, Arthur, and Randolph (not necessarily that order), but Gallinari could go to the top of their wish list.


He isn't a Grizzlies fan, he is a mod for this forum and evaluating some of the team needs.


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

I think the heats need beasley more than rose. They need someone to take up the scoring load and lessen the burden of wade. My guess is beasley as a rookie, would give them around 14-16ppg and 7-8rpg on a nightly basis. Adding rose to the mixture just doesn't maximize the return of the no.2 pick as compared to the tandem of beasley and wade. 

Maybe the heats can pick up someone from the FA pool to fill up the 1 spot?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Or they can just sign Jason Williams to a cheap contract and get another guy like Steve Blake or Chris Duhon. Wade is going to have the ball most of the time anyway. They just need someone to bring the ball up the court and be able to shoot 3s when open.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Or they can just sign Jason Williams to a cheap contract and get another guy like Steve Blake or Chris Duhon. Wade is going to have the ball most of the time anyway. They just need someone to bring the ball up the court and be able to shoot 3s when open.


So why would be bring back JWill then? :razz: 

Duhon would be better though. At least he can play some form of defense.


----------

